# Fancy new faucet...the next big thing.



## NickTex (Jun 18, 2008)

Hopefully not a repost, stole it from thereifixedit.com


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I want one in brushed nickel......


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I gotta start locking my doors.


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

I like it! Not exactly a water saver.

I would have installed the Hot side upside down so the handles would swing outward.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Lets see yall make one of THOSE out of pex. :laughing:


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Lets see yall make one of THOSE out of pex. :laughing:


That will be the 2nd generation model, the all-pex faucet.:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

OK let's hear it...Belongs in Longview, Texas ....


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Is the cold side leaking, the block of wood the pipe passes through looks pretty wet to me.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I would fail that.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't knock anything but those terrible B&K Mueller ball valves that are notorious for cancering out because the sockets are too thin.

Other than that, 


I'm old enough to say I used to build shower faucets all the time in basements with 1/2" copper pipe and fittings.

Nothing special and that was when even ball valves weren't in tradition. Damn I'm old!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Uhhmmmm.... I am thinking the wood is a bad factor... Wood... Water... Wrot... Stink... Yuck... Yeah, the 1 x 4 has got to go! They could use some 5/8" Chrome Escutcheons though!! Could have them powder coated with a copper plate... Then it would all match!! :jester:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> Uhhmmmm.... I am thinking the wood is a bad factor... Wood... Water... Wrot... Stink... Yuck... Yeah, the 1 x 4 has got to go! They could use some 5/8" Chrome Escutcheons though!! Could have them powder coated with a copper plate... Then it would all match!! :jester:


Women.....:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Christina said:


> Uhhmmmm.... I am thinking the wood is a bad factor... Wood... Water... Wrot... Stink... Yuck... Yeah, the 1 x 4 has got to go! They could use some 5/8" Chrome Escutcheons though!! Could have them powder coated with a copper plate... Then it would all match!! :jester:


 BINGO THAT WOOD BEING THERE WOULD CAUSE ME TO FAIL IT. Unsanitary. FAILED.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*thats nice*

I also used to make up copper faucets for 
basement remodels over the floor drains..

they had to supply their own shower curtains...



the only thing I see wrong with that 
is he should have used treated lumber:laughing:

it would last much longer.......

.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Airgap said:


> I want one in brushed nickel......


 LOL Just wipe the solder joints with lots of flux while still molten and it will look just like brushed nickel!:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Cant see it from my house.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like something from a mobile home!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill said:


> Looks like something from a mobile home!


 Mobile home is the politically correct word for trailer.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Mobile home is the politically correct word for trailer.


Yes, and "Manufactured Housing" is the politically correct word for mobile home.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill said:


> Looks like something from a mobile home!





RealLivePlumber said:


> Mobile home is the politically correct word for trailer.





Herk said:


> Yes, and "Manufactured Housing" is the politically correct word for mobile home.


 :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:This stuff is gold....and completely true:yes:


----------



## EasyEman (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never seen that much copper in a Mobile, manufactured, trailer home.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

NickTex said:


> Hopefully not a repost, stole it from thereifixedit.com
> 
> View attachment 3306


BC BUDGET SHORTFALL MEANS NEW AND IMPROVED PLUMBING FIXTURES AND TRIM NOW ACCEPTED FOR HOSPITALS AND OTHER PROVINCIALLY OWNED FACILITIES :whistling2:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

besides not having a aerator I think it would work just fine, the wood suks, but it would outlast a normal faucet


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

slickrick said:


> OK let's hear it...Belongs in Longview, Texas ....


 
You said it.........I think I saw one of those in the mens RR at the RIO.:laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Modern look. Low maintenace. Cheap price. We may have a winner.


----------

